# 70D users - Autofocus issues?



## mikoh4792 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a good crop sensor DSLR for reptile photography, and right now I am deciding between the 70d, 7d mii, and the Nikon d7100.

After reading several reviews, I've noticed quite a few people complaining about issues with autofocus in regards to the "central point in live view".

Can any users relate?


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 23, 2014)

Get the Nikon, you'll be better off, more sharp pictures and the price is right.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 23, 2014)

What about the back focus issue on the D7100 , is there any truth to it?

John.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 24, 2014)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> What about the back focus issue on the D7100 , is there any truth to it?
> 
> John.


As I said on other post the D7100 never had back focusing issues the D7000 did.
I had such a lemon and what ever I did including Fine Tuning all my lenses and sending it to Nikon service it still kept back focusing, problem was solved when I got rid of my D7000 and got my D7100, that camera is amazingly sharp with the proper lenses!


----------



## pdq5oh (Dec 24, 2014)

I had a D7100 and was never happy with it. I had a D7000 before that and shouldn't have switched. I now have a 70D and like it much better. If you ever plan to do any video, the 70D is worlds better for that. BTW, I haven't had any focus issues with the 70D.


----------



## scoop2622 (Dec 30, 2014)

I own the 70d as well and have had no focus problems. with all the cameras ive owned it is by far my fav.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, as far as i know the 70D uses phase detection during movies as it has phase detection built on the sensor, the D7100 has only contrast detection during video and that can have problems with subject movement and low-light so the 70D is better than the D7100 for movie, but the D7100 is better for photography, some of the pictures are amazing.

EOS Digital SLR and Compact System Cameras - EOS Digital SLR and Compact System Cameras - Canon UK

John.


----------

